# workshop



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wondering if any one has tried the latest cult of done espresso blend from workshop before I make a purchase...if so, whats a good resting time?, does it work with milk? etc. had a little search on the forum but only came across some earlier threads.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jeebsy has some ...where is scots ek maniac


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you remember if he posted on it?..there is probably an easy way for me to check but I is ignorant.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> Can you remember if he posted on it?..there is probably an easy way for me to check but I is ignorant.


In the what's in my cup thread yesterday I think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had some about 2-3 months ago

Was nice, delicate fruit and sweet good lightish cafe blend


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheers, appreciate response. will probably take the plunge...paypal is not real money anyway is it?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Got it at the cafe at the minute - vanilla, praline & dark cherry are the tasting notes. Fairly simple to dial in and we're getting super sweet shots. It's a fairly light coffee but not the hardest to work with. 20g in, 26-30g out.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just out of question, I had some as a guest earlier this year and it wasn't received very well no matter what I made with it. It was just a bit 'meh'. I've had it in a couple of the Workshop places and felt the same. Is it worth giving it another go?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jeebsy has some ...where is scots ek maniac



View attachment 8642


Speak of the devil...split pour tonight so first outing in milk. 19.6 in, 30 out in 30 which is a low output for the EK but was pleasant enough. Need to pull a longer shot to properly try it in milk.

As espresso 19.6 in 60 out is delicious, so sweet, cherry comes through.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, I had some as a guest earlier this year and it wasn't received very well no matter what I made with it. It was just a bit 'meh'. I've had it in a couple of the Workshop places and felt the same. Is it worth giving it another go?


The 'blend' changes all the time. They had a single origin Hunkute on for Cult of Done earlier in the year and it was one of my favourite espressos ever.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 8643


Attempt two....60 out in 35. Espresso much nicer. 'Darker' sweetness almost. Flat white is lovely. Very moreish.

(And I should really stick to pouring hearts)


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know....surely everybody loves jabba the hut on top of their coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It was Mr stay puft actually....jeez


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

ahh, I see it now, apologies. you understand this is coming from the king of the popes head.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> ahh, I see it now, apologies. you understand this is coming from the king of the popes head.


TBH It looks more like a turtles head.

(Sorry jeebsy :-( )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I thought it had a look of a buddha about it


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Hankey


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking Michelin man


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I thought it was Casper the ghost


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was in Workshops new Fitzrovia outlet last Saturday. Caffeine gave it a real good review of having a Victorian feel with antique mirrors and gold details in a Bohemian patina whatever that is. Pretty disappointing as you couldn't swing a cat in the place. still the cups were nice. Coffee was a flat white but mine at home is better and I'm no where near a barista. Perhaps I'm a hard man to please.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> I was in Workshops new Fitzrovia outlet last Saturday. Caffeine gave it a real good review of having a Victorian feel with antique mirrors and gold details in a Bohemian patina whatever that is. Pretty disappointing as you couldn't swing a cat in the place. still the cups were nice. Coffee was a flat white but mine at home is better and I'm no where near a barista.


Didn't Caffeine Mag say that it was the best fitted out shop that they had ever encountered? I know a guy that works there and he says that whilst, yes it is extremely well equipped, it is very pokey and there is a lot of training to be done. I found it a bit cramped but the coffee was very good, as with all Workshops.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> Didn't Caffeine Mag say that it was the best fitted out shop that they had ever encountered


Didn't say that on page 12. I must of missed the page that said that.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I may have been mistaken, they may have said that about the Holborn store. I certainly remember a tweet about one of them with pretty much the same words though.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

FAO Moderator. You can move my comments to cafe reviews if you want







..........................dennis


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> the coffee was very good, as with all Workshops.


Thought cult of done was a bit meh?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

It was. I've liked the Last Plaza and a lot of their brewed stuff though.


----------

